# Drilling blanks



## fredito (Mar 7, 2015)

How do you guys feel is the best way to drill blanks for inserts not using a chuck and Jacobs chuck. I think these would probably be best and are on my short list. The problem I am having is when I am drilling on my drill press sometimes when I go to test fit my insert it goes past the lanyard ring. I am clamping my blank while drilling and using backer boards as needed. I am also putting it up in the chuck as high as I can to try to avoid run out. My Forstner bit is too short so I have to use as spade bit. One spade but seems to go a little large, the other seems to do well but is the cheapest bit I have ever seen and goes dull if you look at it. I have been thinking of trying to find a 5/8 twist to see if it works better. Any ideas without using a Jacobs chuck/head stock chuck?
Thanks


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 7, 2015)

You're talking about drilling the barrel? The best bit I've found so far is a Fisch bit that I picked up at woodcraft. It's a standard bradpoint, but it's probably 6" long and drills through hedge like nothing, I just touch it up periodically with a file.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 7, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You're talking about drilling the barrel? The best bit I've found so far is a Fisch bit that I picked up at woodcraft. It's a standard bradpoint, but it's probably 6" long and drills through hedge like nothing, I just touch it up periodically with a file.


Yep, the 5/8 hole for the echo insert. Thanks! I'll check it out. Do you foresee any problems using it on a drill press?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 7, 2015)

I've never drilled any on the drill press, but I can't imagine there'd be any issues. A 4 jaw and jacobs chuck will really pay for itself though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree with you on the Jacobs, it's the $200 head stock chuck that's keeping me from buying it right now. I'll get one one of these days though


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 7, 2015)

$89 for one at PSI...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 7, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> $89 for one at PSI...


I had my eye on the psi barracuda 2 t/n. I'm guessing your talking about the utility grip v2. The main difference besides $130 is the t/n comes with wide jaws, pin jaws, sm flat jaws and a 5/8 super center and the v2 comes with jumbo jaws. I don't know if I really need all the extra stuff with the t/n and could add it on later. I really wish the v2 was a key though. Are keys with the price difference?


----------



## SENC (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK2.html

I love this thing for drilling barrels on my lathe. Combine it with a drill bit with a MT2 shank, and it just doesn't get any easier. This dedicated drilling chuck is much more accurate and consistent (for me) than the 4 jaw.

As for the DP, I prefer a standard bit or a bradpoint bit over either a spade bit or a fostner bit. Some folks drill 1/64 undersize and then ream.

Either way, buy a couple good quality bits. I've liked my colt bradpoints. I'm pretty certain my mt2 bits are norseman. The difference between a good bit and a cheap bit is night and day when drilling hardwood at 5/8"+.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

